# Pork butt- too soft.



## nebraskaheat (May 10, 2010)

Hey all.

I just smoked a pork butt. I foiled it at 155.. I wanted to wait until 200 to pull it, but ran out of time as company came over and I pullied it at 191.. I then sat it in my igloo cooler wrapped in a towel for 1 hour..

I pulled it and went to serve it. While the flavor was great and it fell apart easily, it seemed a little "mushy".. We all agreed there was something just slightly off with the texture..

One person thought the there was too much fat and that was the reason it was so soft..

I can't seem to figure out what went wrong.. Again, it wasn't bad, we all ate plenty, it's just soft and doesn't have the texture of great pulled pork..

Anyone ever have this happen before?


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2010)

Some people feel that foiling makes the meat taste "mushy" I would suggest doing one without foil and see if you prefer it that way. Its also possible that it was the piece of meat seems once in awhile i get one that just tastes "mushy" and I cook them the same way as I normally do


----------



## chisoxjim (May 10, 2010)

could have been the foiling,  thats my major issue with foiled pork,  it effects the texture imho.

also was the pork "enhanced"?  that can also turn pork mushy, and mess with its texture.


----------



## lu1847 (May 10, 2010)

what he said!


----------



## nebraskaheat (May 10, 2010)

Thanks on the tips.. If you don't foil, what temp do you pull it at? Do you still try and reach 200 or so without foil?


Also, I threw away the packaging so I can't tell now if it was enhanced. It was just a pork butt bought from my local grocery store. Do they often "enhance" them in grocery stores?


----------



## chisoxjim (May 10, 2010)

I personally pull the butts I do between 195 & 200, then foil and toss in a cooler for a few hours.

If it is enhanced they have to put it on the label, typically stating something about a certain % solution added for flavor, etc.  

Alot of cryo-pack meat is enhanced(although alot is not) thats why I am carefull about reading labels.  Also some chain grocery stores take enhanced meat out of the cryo, and sell it as if it is fresh.


----------



## bigjonbbq (May 10, 2010)

DId you inject it with any type of Vinegar. The first butt and chicken I ever cooked I injected with a vinegar marinade the night before. When I finished cooking the chicken and pork, I cut it open to reveal a liquified inside....The vinegar had over tenderized the meat.


----------



## lu1847 (May 10, 2010)

I dont foil till pulled at 200-205. then wrap in heavy foil and towels and put in the cooler for atleast 1-1/2 hours, if i can i will even go longer. For us thats the best method for the texture we like.


----------



## bman62526 (May 10, 2010)

Here's another thought...

With pork butts, chuckies and briskets (any large cut, really) I look at the foiling method as just a way to get over the hump of the dreaded "stall".

What you could do, is foil around 150° - and as soon as the temp starts to rise again, which might take an hour to 90 minutes, unfoil the meat and put it back on the smoker.

Once it hits 195 - 200, just set it in a big roaster and cover loosely with foil for about an hour...then pull.  You should have more of a "crusty" texture on the outside still, rather than mushy.

As far as the fat...this is where two key factors are at play.  #1 - the internal temp it's reached when you pull it off the smoker.  If it hasn't hit at least 190, it's probably going to be tough to pull, and the fat and connective tissue won't be easily separated from the good meat!

#2 - the resting period.  Once the meat hits that 195 range and it good to pull....resting for at LEAST an hour will cause the fat to start to gel...making it very easy to separate and pull off to discard.  In addition, the connective tissue will also start to release from the meat and bone.

Personally, I have done the tight-wrapped-foil in the cooler trick, as well as just a loose foil cover method, and both work for me.  You might like a slightly different texture so you should experiment with how you "hold" the meat and let it rest, to see what best suits your taste.


----------



## eman (May 10, 2010)

imo, foiling at 150 and then  cooking to 191 actually steamed the butt
 or roated it in its own juices.   This would promote mushy pork. 
 also any injection containing citrus or pinapple juice will tenderize to the extreme.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 10, 2010)

foiling!!!


----------

